# If you could re-join TC would you pick a different username?



## Turangalîla

And if so, what would it be?

After getting a better sense of what TC is like I would not have picked my current username (it sounds too much like self-promotion).

I think that if I were to create a new account I would like very much the username _Turangalîla_ .


----------



## mstar

Nah, I like Carter. 

I wouldn't, I think mstar's fine. I did commonly use PL4E157 for other site usernames, though I thought it to be unsuitable for TC. I am also AdagioCantabile elsewhere, from Beethoven's Op. 13 Mvmt. II. Then there was the idea of kazemaruichirouta, because of a huge joke between my cousins and Israel and myself, though don't worry, I certainly never took that seriously.

*Anecdote/Rant/MstarIsTiredAndGoingCrazyFromFatigue:* A long while ago, several years ago, I decided to set up an account for some old forum (not this one). I had to choose or make up a security question that would have a somewhat consistent answer. Concluding that I should just choose one, I chose "what is the last name of your favorite composer?" Too embarrassed to answer truthfully, I looked for another. Of course, the most rational one to choose would be the one I already had.... I looked for an alternative to writing down the last name. Anyway, I thought it would be a little too obvious for people who knew me, though I was still somewhat new to classical music. My solution? Trace the letters all the way up (and slightly diagonal, inevitably, so a little to the left) to their "corresponding" numbers, and type those. Soon, I had a whole system, each based on this number and another so as to locate the exact letter, and was to write that down as my answer. As I somehow concluded this was still all too obvious, I ended up just tracing the letter to the number. I was practically blushing as I typed the last name of the most memorable composer, if not my favorite esp. at the time, by tracing each letter up the keyboard to the number, because I was simply too embarrassed and "giggly" as very stupid and young girls can be when they decide that a young composer is as handsome as his works.  Of course, I am joking, though the problem was that I was embarrassed that I liked classical music at all in the first place. Admitting that any composer was a favorite, not to mention being able to spell "Tchaikovsky" off the top of my head, wasn't and isn't exactly the norm for younger girls these days (I had been listening to The Seasons, June which I slightly afterwards played). I actually didn't see a pic of younger Tchaik until earlier this year. A funny guy, I like his hair. To end the story, the answer, I believe, looked like this: "*53618894286*.

I'm going to sleep, I'm so tired, and that was the weirdest rant....


----------



## Ravndal

Not really. I hate coming up with new usernames. Thats why i use my last name.


----------



## Kieran

Can you change your user name but still hold the same account?

I'm happy with my name. I've been Psalm23 and Wouldn't Hurt a Fly on previous non-music forums. Now, I just go with what I have...


----------



## Aramis

Strange question, considering that you can simply ask admin like Krummhorn by PM to change your name.

It was done in the past and I think there is (or was) sticky thread somewhere with information that you can ask for it.


----------



## Ukko

No, I wouldn't choose a different username. I would have just typed the No, but TC won't take No for an answer.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I might just use my real life name if I were to get a second chance for a name. Few know how to address me, writing "Huil..." "H" and the like. Huilu is a noun (flute). After all, my real life first name is easy to pronounce/spell. My last name (which is Finnish) is quite the opposite, and most people I've met can't say it, not even some Europeans.


----------



## jani

No my username has became way too legendary on this forum to be changed.


----------



## mstar

Hilltroll72 said:


> No, I wouldn't choose a different username. I would have just typed the No, but TC won't take No for an answer.


Oh, Hilltroll, you're no hill troll. Please share the meaning of it all....


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I might just use my real life name if I were to get a second chance for a name. Few know how to address me, writing "Huil..." "H" and the like. Huilu is a noun (flute). After all, my real life first name is easy to pronounce/spell. My last name (which is Finnish) is quite the opposite, and most people I've met can't say it, not even some Europeans.


I did once find your username/avatar combination quite intimidating....


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I might just use my real life name if I were to get a second chance for a name. Few know how to address me, writing "Huil..." "H" and the like. Huilu is a noun (flute). After all, my real life first name is easy to pronounce/spell. My last name (which is Finnish) is quite the opposite, and most people I've met can't say it, not even some Europeans.


Moderators cannot change their names. It would be like you are sneaking up on us. Now that I know though, I will address you as _Huilu._ If you will please tell me the Finnish for 'flake', I can use that to address mstar.

[edit. On second thought, it would be better if I don't address mstar. However, You and CJ have solidified my urge to move away from trollish affiliations; I have asked Kh for a name change, to something more fitting for someone of my standing.]


----------



## mstar

Hilltroll72 said:


> Moderators cannot change their names. It would be like you are sneaking up on us. Now that I know though, I will address you as _Huilu._ If you will please tell me the Finnish for 'flake', I can use that to address mstar.
> 
> [edit. On second thought, it would be better if I don't address mstar. However, You and CJ have solidified my urge to move away from trollish affiliations; I have asked Kh for a name change, to something more fitting for someone of my standing.]


WAIT, I MIGHT CRASH SERVERS WITH A BUNCH OF PICS WHEN I GET TO MY PC SO IGNORE MY POST TILL THEN.... And the one you see is just a start.... 
Oh yeah, eccentric.


----------



## Fermat

Nah. I'm OK with my username.


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder-the-2nd


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hilltroll72 said:


> Moderators cannot change their names. It would be like you are sneaking up on us. Now that I know though, I will address you as _Huilu._ If you will please tell me the Finnish for 'flake', I can use that to address mstar.
> 
> [edit. On second thought, it would be better if I don't address mstar. However, You and CJ have solidified my urge to move away from trollish affiliations; I have asked Kh for a name change, to something more fitting for someone of my standing.]


flake: hiutale _HYOO-ta-le_

Hilltroll, would you believe I use to pronounce your name as Hilt-roll in my head, back when I first knew you? Somehow I missed that you had 2 l's in your name.  My slight dyslexic tendencies perhaps...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> WAIT, I MIGHT CRASH SERVERS WITH A BUNCH OF PICS WHEN I GET TO MY PC SO IGNORE MY POST TILL THEN.... And the one you see is just a start....
> Oh yeah, eccentric.


Oh yeah? Well, I THINK SOMEONE ELSE IS MORE HANDSOMER










Wut now? :tiphat:


----------



## neoshredder

Maybe something like BaroqueHead (Baroque and Metalhead) or Romantallica (Romantic and Metallica combined).  Nah neoshredder is fine. Though I guess I'm not quite as much into metal as I used to be. Or shred for that matter. I prefer more traditional rock songs nowadays with a little guitar.


----------



## brianvds

Me, I use the same user name on several different boards, and a blog that I keep. It consists of my real name and a contraction of my somewhat unwieldy surname. Unless I get drunk and post things here that I am ashamed of, I wouldn't want to change it.


----------



## Tristan

Well, I like people calling me by name instead of some nickname. On another site I used a Japanese word as my name and I ended up with not a very good nickname for it lol. So having people call me "Tristan" is nice, although, sometimes I see my name on the site and think someone's talking about me, but they're just talking about Wagner


----------



## moody

mstar said:


> Oh, Hilltroll, you're no hill troll. Please share the meaning of it all....


He is most certainly a troll and lives inside a hill.


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh yeah? Well, I THINK SOMEONE ELSE IS MORE HANDSOMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wut now? :tiphat:


Never. Glazunov's hair????

Anyway, Tchaikovsky's face shape rocks my neon socks.


----------



## moody

I chose my avatar and name to keep them guessing---and it does,who wants the madding crowd to know too much !


----------



## Couac Addict

Forum protocol dictates that every username suggestion must be returned with the message _That username is already in use_ no fewer than 17 times.
That leaves me with two options. An uncommon but relevant word like _couac_ or 
Tony78657658375638475384753429374


----------



## Ingélou

On reflection, it's a pity that my name has 'young' associations for people, apparently; this means that in the interests of honesty I have to keep telling the world that I'm *62* !

But generally I'm pleased with my monicker, as it reminds folk that I don't know all that much about music. Hopefully this means TC members will cut me some slack for my dafter posts.

Have a nice day, y'all.


----------



## Cheyenne

Nah, mine's good enough this way; I like the simplicity.


----------



## Aramis

Ingenue said:


> Hopefully this means TC members will cut me some slack for my dafter posts.


Say 'e can't hang, say seven up!


----------



## Ingélou

Aramis said:


> Say 'e can't hang, say seven up!


When I work out what this means, I might 'like' it!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I hate coming up with names, whether I am writing fiction (thank God for random name generators) or joining forums.

My username here was unusually easy to pick. The book and film in my username introduced me to the wonderful world of classical music. It happens to be one of my favourite books/films too.

The fact that it wasn't already taken was the big glossy cherry on top :lol:

To be honest, I don't know what I would change it too even if I could, so thanks but no thanks. For once I have a screen name I am happy with


----------



## Winterreisender

Perhaps I could have picked something shorter / more pronounceable / less German. 

Elsewhere my username is 'Lucretius' in honour of my favourite scholar from antiquity.


----------



## Mahlerian

Couac Addict said:


> Forum protocol dictates that every username suggestion must be returned with the message _That username is already in use_ no fewer than 17 times.


I got my first choice! Sorry about the breach of protocol...


----------



## PetrB

clavichorder said:


> clavichorder-the-2nd


Before you go to two, shouldn't the next one be Clavichorder 1.5?


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> flake: hiutale _HYOO-ta-le_


Really? Then what's Finnish for "paper roll," in light of your former misconception of Mr. Hill's name?? :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Did someone already pick *mstar*?


----------



## Ukko

mstar said:


> Really? Then what's Finnish for "paper roll," in light of your former misconception of Mr. Hill's name?? :lol:


"Paper roll"? That is more likely to be a synonym for her opinion of my character, eh?


----------



## mstar

Vaneyes said:


> Did someone already pick *mstar*?


Aww, you're so nice.

....Unlike a certain toilet paper roll I know.  jk, Irresistible, though. Irresistable. :lol:


----------



## Couac Addict

Mahlerian said:


> I got my first choice! Sorry about the breach of protocol...


Yeah, but Mahler looks like a guy that could work in IT...so there was always going to be some bias.


----------



## drpraetorus

I'd just like the chance to proofread my user ID and spell it correctly this time.


----------



## BurningDesire

Is there any name more simultaneously cute and fearsomely punk rock than Burning Desire? I think not :3


----------



## moody

BurningDesire said:


> Is there any name more simultaneously cute and fearsomely punk rock than Burning Desire? I think not :3


I most certainly hope not and if there be I hope nobody uses it.


----------



## aleazk

I would use *kzaela* spelled backwards. :tiphat:


----------



## PetrB

"Permanently Banned" members can be found on TC as currently resurrected new members under another moniker.... happens often enough.

But in that sentence it just struck me funny, to choose the name, "Moniker."


----------



## Aramis

BurningDesire said:


> Is there any name more simultaneously cute and fearsomely punk rock than Burning Desire


John1984

Or ~-_-Awwwdiefackers1975ANARCHY-_-~


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> I would use *kzaela* spelled backwards. :tiphat:


Aww, not the retrograde inversion of AleazK?


----------



## mstar

Change my name.

..........


----------



## Weston

Mine is okay. It was/is my name in Second Life which I used to frequent a lot. (Well, actually "Weston Graves" when we had to use two names, and I can still be looked up that way, though it sounds more like a cheesy soap opera character than a goofy beagle.) It's easy to say and write. For a while I got so used to "being" Weston I was once asked for a name to call while waiting for a table at a restaurant, and I stumbled all over myself. "Wes- uh, K- er --War - ummm. I mean . . ." The lady surely looked at me funny. 

If I changed it would be to Alienart which I use on some other forums and is closer to what I do, but Weston is fine.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Winterreisender said:


> Perhaps I could have picked something shorter / more pronounceable / less German.


I like your username as it is: winter, travelling and Schubert are a fine set of associations. Just sayin' :tiphat:

As concerns my own screen name:

- people have abbreviated it in funny ways (like Siggy), so it must be a tad long;
- it looks like something a Warcraft or a D&D geek might think up (nothing wrong with those, but I am just not one);
- where it comes up in _Siegfried_ and _Götterdämmerung_, it actually refers to Siegfried, so there is a little gender discrepancy here.

But I still like it, would not change it, and will probably use it on any other forums I might join in the future.


----------



## Yardrax

I'll let you all in on a dark and terrible secret - Yardrax is one letter away from Yardrat, a planet visited by Goku in Dragonball Z in the period between the Frieza and Cell saga's. I doubt there are very many people on this forum who remember minutiae from DBZ though so my name remains association free apart from it's vague sci-finess.


----------



## Ukko

Yardrax said:


> I'll let you all in on a dark and terrible secret - Yardrax is one letter away from Yardrat, a planet visited by Goku in Dragonball Z in the period between the Frieza and Cell saga's. I doubt there are very many people on this forum who remember minutiae from DBZ though so my name remains association free apart from it's vague sci-finess.


In some languages 'x' is pronounced as 'sh'. That would make your moniker pronounceable as 'yard-rash'. Not an affliction I'd previously heard of...just sayin'.


----------



## Celloman

I would like to use the name "Mahlerian", but that's already taken...


----------



## ptr

..no, I try to use the non voweled version of my first name as a universal internet user name for myself. I see no reason to change this strategy unless some dufus who is not me has already claimed it!

/ptr


----------



## PetrB

Celloman said:


> I would like to use the name "Mahlerian", but that's already taken...


Well, there's Almamahlerian; then you'd be free to switch allegiances with any number of power-guy geniuses


----------



## Mahlerian

Celloman said:


> I would like to use the name "Mahlerian", but that's already taken...


I didn't mean to make anyone cry here! Now you're gonna make me...oh no...my manly reputation!!!


----------



## aleazk

Mahlerian said:


> I didn't mean to make anyone cry here! Now you're gonna make me...oh no...my manly reputation!!!


Oh, no... when I see two people crying...I ... I... tend to cry too!.


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> Oh, no... when I see two people crying...I ... I... tend to cry too!.


Me, I look away  .....................


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> Oh, no... when I see two people crying...I ... I... tend to cry too!.


No, oh please, first my telomerase tells me we've gotta unravel, and now this? I can't take it anymore, genetic immortality is just too much with this added on....  Now look what you've done!!


----------



## Crudblud

I was originally going to be "Sir Dr Admiral Arthur Portico Hawthorne Particular Klobbik von Klobbitz Esq. PhD, OBE, Earl of Langsworthy Peninsularctic" but it was too long. I had considered, in a moment of madness, the brevity of "Artie P", but soon came to my senses and rightly felt it below my station.


----------



## clavichorder

Crudblud said:


> I was originally going to be "Sir Dr Admiral Arthur Portico Hawthorne Particular Klobbik von Klobbitz Esq. PhD, OBE, Earl of Langsworthy Peninsularctic" but it was too long. I had considered, in a moment of madness, the brevity of "Artie P", but soon came to my senses and rightly felt it below my station.


"The smartest cretin there ever weren't"

I believe that's a quote from you.


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> "The smartest cretin there ever weren't"
> 
> I believe that's a quote from you.


Now it's a quote from you!


----------



## Couchie

I would call myself Wagnchie


----------



## elgar's ghost

In answer to the OP, definitely. I joined without giving much thought to what I would call myself and soon realised that there were already at least two established members who had 'Elgar' in their user name (although neither seem to have been around for a while now). 

Elgar isn't even really among my all-time favourite composers - I used his name in haste because he is the only composer of note from the area in which I was born and raised and perhaps subconsciously I wanted to fly the flag for my unglamourous little county a bit. 

That said, I can't think of a better name to use anyway.


----------



## deggial

no, I'm not one to change things that ain't broken.


----------



## Ingélou

As I've said, I have found Ingénue fairly useful, but today I thought, it's going to look ridiculous if I'm still on TC in 30 years time (aged 92), so I think I will have to change it. At least I only have eight months' history on the site, unlike the TC stalwart who recently changed his name. All the jokes made about his previous one will be unintelligible to those digging up the old threads.


----------



## Aramis

Ingenue said:


> it's going to look ridiculous if I'm still on TC in 30 years time (aged 92)


This is so much likely to happen, you should totally consider this scenario.


----------



## Ingélou

To tell the truth, the name will start to look daft a lot sooner than that! :lol:

But if I live that long, and TalkClassical still exists, I shall *certainly* be on it, & I'll remind *you* then of your satirical post!


----------



## ShropshireMoose

elgars ghost said:


> perhaps subconsciously I wanted to fly the flag for my unglamourous little county a bit.


Surely the beauty of your county counts for more than glamour??


----------



## elgar's ghost

ShropshireMoose said:


> Surely the beauty of your county counts for more than glamour??


Nice of you to say so. Yes, Worcestershire is beautiful in parts (and your county is probably more so) but as a county it's generally overlooked compared to neighbouring counties such as Warwickshire and Gloucestershire. I've met quite a few people who seem surprised that we are so close to a big city like Birmingham - I think they originally thought we were an isolated backwater much further to the south-west or something.


----------



## Ingélou

Worcestershire is lovely. You have Great Malvern, after all, and Worcester itself. I know Gloucestershire much less & in Warwickshire, only the Shakespeare places. No, Worcestershire *rocks*!


----------



## Ukko

Ingenue said:


> Worcestershire is lovely. You have Great Malvern, after all, and Worcester itself. I know Gloucestershire much less & in Warwickshire, only the Shakespeare places. No, Worcestershire *rocks*!


I toured Warwick Castle! And still have the 'coin'.

Was the sauce created in England's Worcestershire, or is that just another fable?


----------



## Ingélou

Apparently so; first made at 60 Broad Street, Worcester by Lea & Perrins in about 1837.

PS It tastes great in tomato juice!


----------



## moody

Ukko said:


> I toured Warwick Castle! And still have the 'coin'.
> 
> Was the sauce created in England's Worcestershire, or is that just another fable?


It's normally pronounced Wooster and it's use in cooking is indispensable. I use it in stews,curries,etc. and of course you have to squirt it on eggs and bacon.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Apparently so; first made at 60 Broad Street, Worcester by Lea & Perrins in about 1837.
> 
> PS It tastes great in tomato juice!


Even better in Bloody Marys.


----------



## Ingélou

Aha - I have a new identity, thanks to Mr Krummhorn.:tiphat:
Now all I need is for the world to forget that I told it how old I am.

I made up a name that sounded similar to my old one - then I googled it, and found that it was already a Dutch girls' name. 
Live long & prosper, all.


----------



## Cheyenne

Ingélou said:


> I made up a name that sounded similar to my old one - then I googled it, and found that it was already a Dutch girls' name.


Really? Well, I've never heard it, but it sounds neat enough.


----------



## Art Rock

It is very unusual - unlike Inge, which is relatively common.


----------



## Ingélou

I never heard of it before I googled it, but I imagine it's a coined name, Inge + Lou (short for Louisa) a bit like Mary-Beth or something. I included the accent just to be a bit more similar to my old name Ingénue. 

Anyway, there are lots of Dutch people in East Anglia, where I live, so you're practically cousins!


----------



## Art Rock

You're right, I got curious and googled a bit more on Dutch sites: it is contraction of Inge and Louise. I also found that there are only 8 women registered in the Netherlands with Ingelou as first name (link).


----------



## moody

ShropshireMoose said:


> Surely the beauty of your county counts for more than glamour??


Are you telling me that Worcester Sauce isn't glamorous ?


----------



## moody

elgars ghost said:


> Nice of you to say so. Yes, Worcestershire is beautiful in parts (and your county is probably more so) but as a county it's generally overlooked compared to neighbouring counties such as Warwickshire and Gloucestershire. I've met quite a few people who seem surprised that we are so close to a big city like Birmingham - I think they originally thought we were an isolated backwater much further to the south-west or something.


Problem is that you are north of Watford---the waste lands!!


----------



## moody

Art Rock said:


> It is very unusual - unlike Inge, which is relatively common.


Never let it be said that she's common.


----------



## elgar's ghost

moody said:


> Problem is that you are north of Watford---the waste lands!!


Funnily enough, we say the same about Stafford.


----------



## moody

elgars ghost said:


> Funnily enough, we say the same about Stafford.


You'd be right but who lives in Stafford if anybody ?


----------



## Sonata

I'm content with the Sonata simplicity )
However I recently joined a non-music forum under the name of AncientMelody and I rather enjoy the sound and implications of that nickname too


----------



## Novelette

The same old complaint. I would make my user name consistent with how Schumann spelled "Novellette."


----------



## Ingélou

Sonata said:


> I'm content with the Sonata simplicity )
> However I recently joined a non-music forum under the name of AncientMelody and I rather enjoy the sound and implications of that nickname too


You are not old enough to be *AncientMelody*! :lol:


----------

